
Eve Dev Diary (Oct – Nov) - one-more-minute
http://incidentalcomplexity.com/2016/06/03/oct-nov/
======
brudgers
More about Eve project: [http://www.chris-granger.com/2014/10/01/beyond-light-
table/](http://www.chris-granger.com/2014/10/01/beyond-light-table/)

